# How long does frozen sperm survive in the uterus



## Rosalind73

My other question is does anyone know how long frozen sperm is supposed to last in the womb? And how long it takes to travel up the fallopian tubes to meet an egg?

I've read that although it can live longer it loses potency after 12 hours...but my consultant says it's longer than this (not sure I believe him though)


----------



## pollita

Provided there is fertile CM available:

Frozen ICI grade sperm (unwashed) about 12-24 hours
Frozen IUI grade sperm (washed) about 6-12 hours

Fresh sperm up to 5 days

All on average of course. I'm not sure how long it takes to swim up to the fallopian tubes. If you're doing home insemination or ICI then maybe 3 to 6 hours to reach there. IUI, the sperm is put closer to where it needs to go so it gets there much quicker (hence the shorter lifespan)


----------



## Rosalind73

Thanks for the info Steph. 

Gosh, so it's really only 6-12 hours for washed sperm. Do you mind me asking where you got that info from? It's just that I've read so many different things and my doctor says it's longer...but if that's correct then timing is even more critical than I thought

I've had my IUIs in a clinic. That makes me think I need to have my next one a bit later than previously (29 hours after trigger) and closer to when I think I'm ovulating (probably around 33 hours after trigger), although I've also heard it's better to have the sperm ready and waiting..

Oh it's so difficult to know what to do for the best!

Thanks again


----------



## pollita

If you google 'lifespan of frozen sperm' there will be a range of studies and info, but this is the site I found a couple of months ago which I refer to 

http://www.cryobank.com/Bulletin-Boards/messages.cfm?threadid=6F4F377A-3048-B003-6EAA80E19B3E9BCE

/links


----------



## Rosalind73

Thanks pollita. Even that forum says a range of different things, so I find it quite confusing


----------

